# Eich Vom Leerburg (GSD) going for ring 1



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0edn4d7NbU


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice work as usual team Stacy and Lepic!

Cool that he is finally competing.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Nice work as usual team Stacy and Lepic!
> 
> Cool that he is finally competing.


I think Eich will do really well for his one! That defense of handler is much more than the one! He has very very good obedience too!


----------



## Robin Van Hecke (Sep 7, 2009)

Good stuff.


What sanctioning body was this trial under?

It's been the mid monetize since I was involved with French Ring.


----------



## Robin Van Hecke (Sep 7, 2009)

nineties that is.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Robin Van Hecke said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> 
> What sanctioning body was this trial under?
> ...


That was training not a trial.....

He will be going for his FR 1 in October at an ARF trial I believe.


----------



## Robin Van Hecke (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks, I guess the title of the thread threw me off, was thinking about the work of the decoy and wondering what had happened to ring in N.A. Too bad there's not much happening here in Western Canada, I'd like to see how things have progressed or not.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Robin Van Hecke said:


> Thanks, I guess the title of the thread threw me off, was thinking about the work of the decoy and wondering what had happened to ring in N.A. Too bad there's not much happening here in Western Canada, I'd like to see how things have progressed or not.


Funny you mention decoy work! Most decoys for ring in NA don't ever go through the proper steps to get certified, the title is given to them. 
If you had trouble distinguishing that from a trial I'd say you better start looking into nursing homes. The leashes and 6 sends with cones didn't give it away :-\"
But yes you are correct that most decoy work in NARing is subpar =D>


----------



## Robin Van Hecke (Sep 7, 2009)

It was the " going for ring 1 " that threw me off but after seeing dog sports here for 25 years nothing would surprise me anymore.
Good job with your GSD tho.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Robin Van Hecke said:


> It was the " going for ring 1 " that threw me off but after seeing dog sports here for 25 years nothing would surprise me anymore.
> Good job with your GSD tho.


:grin: I haven't been around as long as yourself but I can imagine you've seen a lot of hand outs in dog sports. I have heard a lot of stories!But yes, just training and thanks on the kind words about the dog/handler team!


----------



## Grant Cusworth (Feb 15, 2011)

How old is the dog?

Good luck with the trial.

Grant


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Grant Cusworth said:


> How old is the dog?
> 
> Good luck with the trial.
> 
> Grant


Grant, About 5or6. 
Just started ring sport recently. Owner dabbled in everything with the dog. The dog has really nice obedience as well! Just got his brevet a month ago


----------



## Robin Van Hecke (Sep 7, 2009)

I was so desperate for a decoy back then that I invited a top level French decoy to come and stay here for a couple of months. That sure opened my eyes, the guy was a machine! I lost interest in the sport after that.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Robin Van Hecke said:


> I was so desperate for a decoy back then that I invited a top level French decoy to come and stay here for a couple of months. That sure opened my eyes, the guy was a machine! I lost interest in the sport after that.


Yeah my skills or lack there of are only suited for training.
I try my best to help build the car so that the dog can get ready for the test driver.
Yeah, I hear ya, it's fun watching these guys who are really great in the suit! I can see how depressing it is to see someone really good and then go to trial with a decoy of much less talent.
There is a trial here in Chicago in a couple weeks and they have 2 level 1 decoys scheduled to do the trial 
One of which I know never went through the proper "French" decoy tests!


----------



## Robin Van Hecke (Sep 7, 2009)

Good luck to you. Hopefully you stick with and don't go to the dark side as I did.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Robin Van Hecke said:


> Good luck to you. Hopefully you stick with and don't go to the dark side as I did.


I'm on the dark side as well.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I'm on the dark side as well.


Tim,

Watching some of your moves in the DOH training. I think you might have a career in ballet. ;-)


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Tim,
> 
> Watching some of your moves in the DOH training. I think you might have a career in ballet. ;-)


LMAO i was very impromptu on that flutter step. Steve laughed when i did that, i think the dog did too 
You haven't even seen the dance moves Thomas


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> LMAO i was very impromptu on that flutter step. Steve laughed when i did that, i think the dog did too
> You haven't even seen the dance moves Thomas


Tim,

Maybe we can combine the Wibo thread with this one?
You could do some moves on a stripper pole as the Eich comes in for a bite? ;-)


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Tim,
> 
> Maybe we can combine the Wibo thread with this one?
> You could do some moves on a stripper pole as the Eich comes in for a bite? ;-)


That sounds freaky, I like it. If I don't have to wear the top of the bite suit I'm in. I'll néed some dangly pasties


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> That sounds freaky, I like it. If I don't have to wear the top of the bite suit I'm in. I'll néed some dangly pasties


Freaky is OK, but there are limits. I don't think anyone is ready for you in dangly pasties. At least I'm not ;-)


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Tim,
> 
> Maybe we can combine the Wibo thread with this one?
> You could do some moves on a stripper pole as the Eich comes in for a bite? ;-)


I'm secretly hoping Francis Metcalf will cast me as the gay ballet decoy for his next screenplay


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Freaky is OK, but there are limits. I don't think anyone is ready for you in dangly pasties. At least I'm not ;-)


Understandable!


----------



## Grant Cusworth (Feb 15, 2011)

Some minor constructive criticism if that's ok Timothy.

I noticed on a couple bites the dog doesn't rotate his head properly for the grip. Not a huge issue and I realize you're just starting out with this dog but thought it was worth a mention. You're probably already working on it. Just safer for the dog when the eyes go to the outside of the bite. How's the dog's confidence when working? 

Also, I'm a huge advocate of a large flat collar as opposed to the harness when working a bungee. With a flat collar if the dog misses or the decoy isn't quite in reach (whatever the reason) the dog is turned around head first by the collar whereas with the harness I've seen lots of dogs get pulled onto their backs. The other nice part is the dog's targeting isn't affected by the collar. I notice a lot of dogs going higher on their bites when attached to a bungee by a harness...

Looks like you'll have the Ring I program no problem. Very very nice outs! You can see the obedience is on with the outs like that. 

Grant


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, he has been taught and we continue to work on it! Usually with him, if the head does turn the wrong way it's because he did not have a lot of time. We don't do many flee attacks with him so that was actually the first in a while, yes head turned wrong way. Maybe one time on the face attacks in the video?
For most dogs On a lateral to the decoys left(none in this video) the head is usually turned the wrong way if the dog bites the right leg. So yes it does happen at times
I really don't know if it's a matter of safety cause KNPV teaches the eyes on the inside. Not sure about Belgian Ring.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I forgot to answer your question, yes the dog is pretty confident!
Yes, one other time the dog rotated the head wrong and it happened to be the time I did something he hadn't seen, I jumped in the air. I'm sure you know sometimes it happens ;-) but noteworthy on your part ;-)
I disagree 100% about using a bungee around the neck/collar but thanks for sharing.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Tim,
Have you seen any other leerburg dogs in competitions. I'm curious because on Ed's website it says that he's bred over 350 litters but this dog is actually the first leerburg dog i've seen in any sport.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Hi Tim,
> Have you seen any other leerburg dogs in competitions. I'm curious because on Ed's website it says that he's bred over 350 litters but this dog is actually the first leerburg dog i've seen in any sport.


In all honesty I have seen a female off his last litter. She was pretty nice! The only other place was in the pedigree of a really nice male I knew.
350 litters???? 10 litters a year for 35 years, um don't know


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Hi Tim,
> Have you seen any other leerburg dogs in competitions. I'm curious because on Ed's website it says that he's bred over 350 litters but this dog is actually the first leerburg dog i've seen in any sport.



Obi,

Competition Leerburg GSD's are rare, considering how many litters he's bred. One girl started training two at a Mondio Ring Club I belonged to about five years ago. Total crappers as far as protection work. When she complained. Ed said it must be the way she trained? LOL
She switched to Mals and is doing fine. I'm not sure if Ed is
breeding GSD's anymore? Ed and Cindy both have Mals since
he discovered Michael Ellis and Mondio Ring


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Obi,
> 
> Competition Leerburg GSD's are rare, considering how many litters he's bred. One girl started training two at a Mondio Ring Club I belonged to about five years ago. Total crappers as far as protection work. When she complained. Ed said it must be the way she trained? LOL
> She switched to Mals and is doing fine. I'm not sure if Ed is
> ...


350 litters sure sounds a bit exaggerated, but who knows.
The female I knew was average and for some reason I could picture that conversation with Ed not going very far for your friend Thomas LOL.
Michael Ellis is the flavor of the month and is always on the "cutting edge" of NEW techniques :-({|=


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I love the comments after 1 minute in the video. 8-[

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAuFek8OqTY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> 350 litters sure sounds a bit exaggerated, but who knows.
> The female I knew was average and for some reason I could picture that conversation with Ed not going very far for your friend Thomas LOL.
> Michael Ellis is the flavor of the month and is always on the "cutting edge" of NEW techniques :-({|=


Hey Tim

Jeff O was the club decoy at the time and pretty much tried everything to bring out any kind of drive. There just wasn't anything there :-(

Michael is the flavor of the decade (unless someone better comes along) ;-) He has dog training/reading skills AND
people skills which is a rare combination.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Michael is the flavor of the decade (unless someone better comes along) ;-) He has dog training/reading skills AND
> people skills which is a rare combination.


That's what the ladies tell me about him.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

So you're upset that the dog sports are now dominated by women, I guess? Don't be such a jelly bean! lol


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> So you're upset that the dog sports are now dominated by women, I guess? Don't be such a jelly bean! lol


I agree that Michael seminars and Mondio are dominated by women :-D


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Michael.... Mondio.... DOMINATION.... Swoooooon.....


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> That's what the ladies tell me about him.


Tim,

Look at the video you posted and the Haiku video that Lisa posted.
I see plenty of guys at Michaels seminars. I'd say close to 50/50
The guy is good and unlike some seminar givers. Michael doesn't seem affected by the swooning female fans ;-)


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Tim,
> 
> Look at the video you posted and the Haiku video that Lisa posted.


We looking at the dog or decoy  And why what's the difference?
this video or Cerberus who is similar age?


----------

